# Criton and CSS Update



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

We are pleased to announce that Al's hard work on the first 2 Criton kits is complete and you can see the results and options on this forum.

*Larger Picture Speaker Kit Builders Overview*

Our speaker kits fit into 2 main categories but we are planning to add a third. Once a design has been completed the kit provides the drivers, the crossover components, wiring, etc. The V and Criton series work in the target Parts Express cabinets and this is the first category. 

They also cover another category where the builder is free to build his/her own cabinets and the aspects of design like cabinet volume, driver spacing are assumed to be respected. 

A third category, which we are working on, is to provide the cabinets with the driver holes cut as well as fully assembled crossovers, wiring harness, etc. This would require a minimum number of tools and not involve any solder or sawdust. The closest we've come to this is the WR.30 series where the baffles were included. 

Shortly we will begin to introduce our new ML-TL series which require the builder to build the complete cabinet according to our design. We are grateful for the assistance of Scott Lindgren in the basic cabinet designs. 

Bob


----------

